# Can't locate partner app in App Store



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

are you guys able to locate the partner app in the App Store? I can't find it


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Should always state which version, Android or iSlop


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

iPhone, thought android App Store was called something else


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> iPhone, thought android App Store was called something else


It's not in the App Store. You have to download it from Uber directly. I don't have the link handy but I will look for it.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

https://devbuilds.uber.com/download....1_B29FAE00-C93A-11E5-B42F-0C4DE9C94D7A.plist


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank u much


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> iPhone, thought android App Store was called something else


Its called Google Play, but nobody calls it that. They say app store or market for Android quite often. Android or iPhone they are the same : both are online stores with apps, aka app store is both are


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> iPhone, thought android App Store was called something else


Ya I had the same problem, was having glitches and uber told me to delete and re download. I had to google it to find it but finally did.


----------

